# Inside-Out steam engine - Finished



## cfellows (Jan 18, 2012)

After a few trials and tribulations I'm considering this engine finished. The final piece was the birds eye maple base. Went down to my local Woodcraft store and found a little piece 24" long x 4" wide by 7/8" thick (small in size, big in price - $22.00). 

Here's the glamour shot...







Here's the remainder of the pictures, the video is at the bottom...









































And the video...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2Ku5yF4EsM&list=UUZB8pRNp9Plbd0-T9RmyR9g&index=1&feature=plcp]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2Ku5yF4EsM&list=UUZB8pRNp9Plbd0-T9RmyR9g&index=1&feature=plcp[/ame]

Chuck


----------



## hdwrench1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Very nice work Chuck. I am envious of your work.

Cheers 
Wayne


----------



## Foozer (Jan 18, 2012)

Like the sound, sorta like a teletype. Hypnotic

Robert


----------



## doubletop (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice one Chuck

Is the flywheel really running in the opposite direction of the crank or is that just camera strobe effect?

Pete


----------



## larry1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Great Job, Chuck.  larry


----------



## SBWHART (Jan 19, 2012)

Very nice engine chuck and that base realy set it off.

 :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Stew


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 19, 2012)

Chuck,

You never cease to amaze me with the innovative engine designs you come up with, and they all run perfectly.

Very nice indeed.


John


----------



## Ken I (Jan 19, 2012)

Chuck, that is just lovely and a nice looker too.

I'm guessing the tapping sounds are the piston/shaft assemblies deadlengthing and being spooled from inlet to exhaust in the chambers at the end.
Presuming my thinking is correct that design will simply stall at the ends at slow speed apart from the inertia and the other cylinder "pushing" - I'm guessing further that the exhaust timing was fiddly and needs to be more effective than the inlet.

'Fess up - how did you do it ?

Neat trick.

Ken


----------



## vcutajar (Jan 19, 2012)

Unusual but nice.

Vince


----------



## cfellows (Jan 19, 2012)

hdwrench1  said:
			
		

> Very nice work Chuck. I am envious of your work.
> 
> Cheers
> Wayne



Thanks, Wayne, it did give me a few bad moments.



			
				Foozer  said:
			
		

> Like the sound, sorta like a teletype. Hypnotic
> 
> Robert



Thanks, Robert, the clicking sound isn't nearly as loud in real life... more of a thumpety-thump.



			
				doubletop  said:
			
		

> Nice one Chuck
> 
> Is the flywheel really running in the opposite direction of the crank or is that just camera strobe effect?
> 
> Pete



Thanks, Pete, that's just the strobe effect, the cranks and flywheel are all solidly connected.



			
				larry1  said:
			
		

> Great Job, Chuck.  larry



Thanks, Larry.



			
				sbwhart  said:
			
		

> Very nice engine chuck and that base realy set it off.
> 
> :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:
> 
> Stew



Thanks, Stew, I took a little more time on this base than I usually do. Also bought a special piece of wood... usually I just try to find whatever is laying around that is right size.



			
				Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Chuck,
> 
> You never cease to amaze me with the innovative engine designs you come up with, and they all run perfectly.
> 
> ...



Thank you kindly, John. It definitely had me going in circles for a while, but once I sealed up all the air leaks, it came together nicely.



			
				Ken I  said:
			
		

> Chuck, that is just lovely and a nice looker too.
> 
> I'm guessing the tapping sounds are the piston/shaft assemblies deadlengthing and being spooled from inlet to exhaust in the chambers at the end.
> Presuming my thinking is correct that design will simply stall at the ends at slow speed apart from the inertia and the other cylinder "pushing" - I'm guessing further that the exhaust timing was fiddly and needs to be more effective than the inlet.
> ...



Thanks, Ken. Yes, the tapping sounds are the cylinders running into the pistons and pushing the support rod about 1/4" to reverse the inlet and exhaust ends. I installed o-rings on each side of the piston to soften the sound. Flywheel and cylinder inertia carry the rotation through the dead spot at the end of each stroke. Actually, I never had any problem with exhaust timing. That part seemed to work fine right out of the chute.

Chuck


----------



## cfellows (Jan 19, 2012)

Here's a drawing of how the engine works. 






On the actual engine, I had to make the end support blocks thicker so I could attach a piece at the end of each support rod to stop it's motion. I drilled exhaust holes down from the top of the block.

Chuck


----------



## IronHorse (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice job on a very interesting engine design.


IronHorse


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 19, 2012)

Chuck, that is just totally ingenious...and beautifully executed too. This one definitely deserved that "special" piece of birds eye maple and the sound is simply mesmerizing also!!! 

Bill


----------



## crab (Jan 19, 2012)

I really like this one Chuck,I think it's one of your best yet. Thm:
Crab


----------



## doubletop (Jan 19, 2012)

> Thanks, Pete, that's just the strobe effect, the cranks and flywheel are all solidly connected.



It with the inside out cylinders it would be a neat and complimentary effect if the flywheel did go in reverse of the crank. Some epicyclic arrangement maybe.

Its still a great job

Pete


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jan 19, 2012)

I can see why you picked Bird's Eye Maple for the base, Chuck. 

Thinking outside the box, isn't that what they try to teach young people these days? It seems to come naturally for you. Nice, very nice.


----------



## ShopShoe (Jan 21, 2012)

The more I look at this the better I like it. The video really shows it running well and it sounds great.

I think the look of the metals you used and the choice of wood really makes this a stand-out.

--ShopShoe


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 21, 2012)

That's a great sounding and good looking engine Chuck and a worthy addition to your collection of ingenious machines. It is sure to be a real conversation piece.

Congratulations and thanks for sharing.

Jim


----------



## cfellows (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the gracious comments. I usually gravitate toward darker woods like Walnut and some of the exotic woods like Wenge, Cocabola, etc. But I do have a soft spot for naturally finished birds eye maple. It has a very clean and uncluttered look to it.

Already thinking about my next engine. You can see from the picture below I may have a hard time finding a place to put it!







Chuck


----------



## Path (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice job ... 

Looks like you are going to have to make some furniture to house your next engine. :big:

Thanks for sharing. 


Pat H.


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 23, 2012)

There is always room for just one more. It is some sort of corollary of Parkinsons Law about time to complete a task expanding to fill the time available.

So build first, worry later (please). I just love watching your builds.

Jim


----------



## Gemhund (Jan 28, 2012)

Now that is what I call a MAN room!


----------



## Harold Lee (Feb 3, 2012)

Chuck - That in not only a beautiful engine it is very ingenious in the design. I have not yet graduated to building my own designs but you have set the bar very high for any of us to attempt it. Great Job!!! Great Engine!!!  To me it sounds like horses galloping.... I closed my eyes and went back to the old western where the bandits were chasing the stage coach.... But I digress....

Thanks for sharing your talent with us.

Harold


----------



## crab (Feb 3, 2012)

All of your engines are great Chuck but you outdid yourself on this one Thm:.
Bill


----------



## bronson (Feb 3, 2012)

That is a very nice collection of engines you have there. I always enjoy your builds.


----------



## miner49r (Feb 10, 2012)

I Like It!!! That's what I call backwards engineering. (sort of) 

I am still at the stage of building others plans... Do you guys lay awake at night dreaming of these engine designs?  I hope I do someday. 

Alan


----------

